# Bubinga Inlaid Box



## Ron in Drums PA (Feb 24, 2008)

Bubinga Box with Maple Burl and Ebony inlay. About 4" tall












Thanks for looking


----------



## fiferb (Feb 24, 2008)

Now that is an exceptional box. Beautiful work!


----------



## VisExp (Feb 24, 2008)

That is beautiful.  I love the way the grain flows down the lid into the box.  Great work.


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 24, 2008)

Absotlutely beautiful, Ron!


----------



## DKF (Feb 24, 2008)

WOW, now that is a beautifully turned box!


----------



## laurie sullivan (Feb 24, 2008)

beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.......[:0]. I can't think of any other words

Laurie


----------



## thetalbott4 (Feb 24, 2008)

The shape, materials, and finish are all great! Really compliment each other well. What is the finish?


----------



## louisbry (Feb 24, 2008)

Beautiful and artistic work, Ron!


----------



## jhs494 (Feb 24, 2008)

Excellent work Ron.  Awesome job all the way around. The inlay work turned out fantastic. 

Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone

Scott, I use Waterlox from the red can for the outside.


----------



## igran7 (Feb 24, 2008)

Good choice of woods.  Your finish looks flawless, Great work Ron!


----------



## JohnU (Feb 25, 2008)

Thats Outstanding!  great shape, wood selection and combination, and a great finish.  Ive never turned anything but pens, but seeing this makes me think about buying a few more accessories to expand my turning abilities.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## R2 (Feb 25, 2008)

Beautifully done!![^]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JohnU_
> 
> seeing this makes me think about buying a few more accessories to expand my turning abilities.  Thank you for sharing!



Now that is a nice compliment (not to say the others weren't great). It's always good to expand your skills.  

There is a good chance you might already have what you need to get started. But that shouldn't stop you from buying more accessories. 

For a straight sided box, all you need is a skew and a gouge. A scroll chuck makes life easier, but not necessary.


----------



## Dario (Feb 25, 2008)

Ron,

I fine example of your talent.  That inlay work is amazing!  

Is the Ebony a solid/single piece?  If it is...I know you put a lot more work on this than others may appreciate.

Great job!


----------



## ahoiberg (Feb 25, 2008)

stellar ron!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> 
> Is the Ebony a solid/single piece?



Yes, it is a solid piece of ebony. I have some ebony that measures 3"x3"x18" that I slice off a 1/8" piece like one would slice baloney. I do the same with the burl. 

I mount these slices on a wooden face plate using double stick tape and use a parting tool to cut the ring. I just have to be careful of my dimensions, otherwise this is probably the easiest way of making the inlays.


----------



## NavyDiver (Feb 25, 2008)

Ron, that is a fantastic piece of work!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 25, 2008)

Guys and gals I have seen Ron's inlaid box work in person, and he makes some awesome boxes.

Ron, if I get over to Drums again, I'll buy a whole one of those pizzas for a box lesson!!


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow!  That is one fine example.  Not only a top notch Printer (love the business cards), but an accomplished and talented turner.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Feb 26, 2008)

Ron, 
   It's amazing how the inlaid lid attracted my attention until I really looked at how the lid flows to the base. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## KenV (Feb 26, 2008)

Verry nice work by a master.


----------



## DocStram (Feb 26, 2008)

That is a beautiful example of your craftsmanship. Dang. I wish I could pick it up.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks again everyone, I'm really glad you like this one.

What Cav neglected to mention are all the screw-ups laying around in my shop. 
(sound like a deal to me William )


----------



## Nolan (Feb 26, 2008)

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!


----------



## alxe24 (Feb 27, 2008)

Awesome looking piece. The finish look great as well. I like the whole thing the color combo shape bla bla bla
Congrats


----------



## Mather323 (Mar 1, 2008)

Great work on the box!


----------



## Tanner (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh yeah, that's freeking beautiful!!!!!!!!!  Awesome craftsmanship!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rmartin (Mar 3, 2008)

It's incredible. I'm mesmerized by it's beauty. I'm having difficulty getting my head around how the cut was made separating the lid and base. Also, why is it called a "box"? I don't think of boxes as being round.


----------



## DocRon (Mar 4, 2008)

Thats ni-i-i-i-i-ce!
Ron


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rmartin_
> 
> It's incredible. I'm mesmerized by it's beauty. I'm having difficulty getting my head around how the cut was made separating the lid and base. Also, why is it called a "box"? I don't think of boxes as being round.




Thanks Richard.

I've always wondered why it was called a box also, historically that's what they have been called. One time, 100 years ago, these forms where mostly made from boxwood. Maybe that has something to do with it. To me it looks like a jar.

I separate the lid using a very thin parting tool. Then I turn the tenon on the base. The trick is getting the grain to align, which is more luck than skill.


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm glad this popped back up -- it's a fabulous piece of work. Masterfully done!


----------

